# Field Hunting



## Banded (Oct 8, 2002)

I have limited experience field hunting for ducks and geese. I have had some good luck, but would like to learn more. My first observation is that spinning wing decoys definitley help, with them they come right in, without they circle just out of range. (or maybe I was not set up right without the spinner??) Do you think that a few snow goose shells intermixed with the Canada Geese would help draw more to your spread even though there are not Snows in the area? Would Mallard field decoys help?

We typically set 50 - 60 Canada Goose dekes out with them facing into the wind and create landing pockets in the spread. Does any particular layout work best? What do you guys recommend?

Thanks for the input and this awesome site.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

banded,

Last weekend my son and I set up 2 groups of honker decoys about 8 bigfoots and 12 sillouetes in each. We also put out 12 mallard field shells in another group 30 yards from the middle honker group. We put the spinner at the end of the mallards and placed our blinds in the middle group of honkers. Worked great, however I'd have to say that almost anything you do would work if you find a field that was full of mallards the night before and you have a spinning wing decoy. Also don't over call.


----------



## Banded (Oct 8, 2002)

Field Hunter

Thanks for the advice. I really enjoy your posts, very informative. If I recall you are from the south central area of ND, if you are can you give me an update on the conditions. Thanks keep up the great posts.


----------

